# Shaking Trailer



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone installed the steady fast brackets on their TT? see the site It looks pretty cool and was looking for some feedback.

Thanks in advance.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I wish I had a little shaking in my trailer.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

My bud had a bit of shaking in his trailer so I told him to lose a few pounds.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

That looks interesting. I wonder where you could go to actually test it out (i.e., walk into a trailer that already has it). I would think, also, you might have the same issues as any good scissor jacks if not on pavement, just by virtue of ground loosening at your site over a regular visit -- but maybe that would only mean a few tweaks as needed to keep it tight.

Interesting - keep us posted if you decide to make the jump!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Has anyone installed the steady fast brackets on their TT? see the site It looks pretty cool and was looking for some feedback.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Happy Outbacking!


Crawfish has installed a system very similar to this one (if not the same) on his 32FRLDS 5er.

You might try to PM him for feedback.

Dan


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

This thread is not about what I thought it was going to be about...

C


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try these!!!!!!!!!! http://www.waynesrvstabilizer.com/


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks - have you used them?



Rip said:


> Try these!!!!!!!!!! http://www.waynesrvstabilizer.com/


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Has anyone installed the steady fast brackets on their TT? see the site It looks pretty cool and was looking for some feedback.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Happy Outbacking!


Crawfish has installed a system very similar to this one (if not the same) on his 32FRLDS 5er.

You might try to PM him for feedback.

Dan
[/quote]
Leon's system comes off the jacks and has two bars that form triangles to hold everything solid. I have almost the same system, only smaller. It helps a-lot. CW sells this system.

Dave


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Try these!!!!!!!!!! http://www.waynesrvstabilizer.com/


[/quote]
no looks like a nice system


----------

